# 20-50% off at 4CRS this weekend! + All demo gear on sale!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*Join us for our 2014 End of Season & Demo Sale September 6th & 7th at 4Corners Riversports in Durango, CO!*

*The entire store will be discounted at 20 to 50% off*!* We’ll also be selling off all our rental/demo kayaks, rafts, stand up paddle boards, canoes and paddling gear at up to 60% off of retail. These are the best deals of the season so don’t miss out!

Doors open at 9 am on Saturday. 

Can’t make the sale? Ask us about our pre-sale reservation list.

Phone-in orders welcome at 1-800-426-7637

See you at the sale!

(*Excluding Jackson Kayaks - which will all be discounted at 15% as per mfg terms)


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

What are the details of your pre-sale reservation list, and if we can't make it there, will the items be discounted equally on your web site?


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

The pre-sale reservation list is for those that can't make the sale. Here's how it works: 
We'll take down all your info and what boat or board (new or used) that you would like to buy. If there is no one else physically at the store on Saturday morning wanting that item when we open the doors, we will pull that item(s), charge your card and hold it for you until you can pick it up or we can ship it to you. If there is someone there physically wanting to buy that item, they get priority. The reserve list is only for boats/boards/packages, no gear-only reserves, just give us a call this weekend if you only need gear. 

We don't put items on sale on the website, but we may do a 20% off site-wide promo code for the weekend. On some items you'll get a better deal if you call in. I'll try to post a discount/availability list the day before the sale.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We just posted our demo availability list for the Sale! 

You can check it out here: https://www.riversports.com/end-of-season-sale-demo-list/

Give us a call or shoot us an email for pricing. 1-800-426-7637 or [email protected]


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a list of what new gear we'll have on sale this weekend. Remember, phone in orders are welcome at 1-800-426-7637, and don't forget to check out our demo list that is posted above! 
Doors open at 9am tomorrow!

EVERYTHING IN-STOCK IS 20% OFF. Items listed below are priced as follows: 

Boats:
LiquidLogic Stomper 80 - $799
LiquidLogic Remix XP 9 - $749
Liquid Logic Deuce Coupe - $799
WaveSport Recons - $799
JK Rogue 9 - Call
Wilderness Systems Aspire - $555
NRS Outlaw 13 Cataraft Package - $2199
Native Ultimate 12 Angler - $799
Native Slayer 12 - $899
Hobie Lanai - Call
All Hobie Mirage Kayaks - Call


SUPs: 
Badfish MVP-S 7'6 - $1099
Badfish River Surfer 8 - $787
Glide Sesh 7' - $799
Starboard Touring 12'6 - $1299
Starboard Freeride 12'2 - $1499
Jackson SUPerFishal - Call
All Surftech B-1's - 30% off

Gear:
All Footwear - 50% off
All Dry Tops & Dry Pants - 40% off
All Casual Wear - 40% off
All AT Paddles - 40% off
All Spray Skirts - 30% off
All Tubes - 30% off
All Oars - 30% off
NRS Radiant Wetsuits - 30% off
Kelty Tables - 30% off
All Thule & Yakima - 25% off (excludes cargo boxes)
All Chairs - 25% off
All Hobie Accessories - 25% off
GeriCan water jugs - 25% off

10% off all NRS, AIRE & Tributary special orders!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Correction.... AT Paddles at 30%, not 40%


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Sale is on! We've got tons of great deals demo and used gear still available! Raft packages, paddle boards, an AIRE Sabertooth, plenty of paddle boards, tons of whitewater and rec boats still available, plus tons of new gear at 20-50% off! Give us a call if you need some new gear at 1-800-426-7637


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*Great!*

Great store! Great sale! Great service! Great boaters! Great experiences!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Ken! We'll drop your gear off next week. If anyone else in the Ark valley needs any gear, we'll be rolling thru next week and can deliver to you for free!


----------

